# Altolamprologus variants (A. calvus and A. compressiceps)



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is an excellent video that may help you in identifying what variant of A. calvus and A. compressiceps you have or are looking to buy/keep.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/blog/altolamprologus-variants/

--
Paul


----------

